# Lowenfels & Calvaire aux acacias



## Jhun Brioso (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi there... anyone here has an experience on these lineage? Hope to get some info on the characters, working ability, temperament on what dogs from these 2 bloodlines produces. thanks in advance.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Jhun Brioso said:


> Hi there... anyone here has an experience on these lineage? Hope to get some info on the characters, working ability, temperament on what dogs from these 2 bloodlines produces. thanks in advance.


 
Have only seen one Lowenfels dog in my life... He was a serious, tough dog. As far as FCI papered Malinois, Lowenfels would be one of my choices, due to this dog I have seen and experiences some of my friends have had.

Can't help you much more than this. 


Regards


----------



## Jhun Brioso (Dec 28, 2009)

Tiago Fontes said:


> Have only seen one Lowenfels dog in my life... He was a serious, tough dog. As far as FCI papered Malinois, Lowenfels would be one of my choices, due to this dog I have seen and experiences some of my friends have had.
> 
> Can't help you much more than this.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tiago for your reply..


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

I have worked many dogs out of the Lownefels lines. A couple were pretty tough dogs. Overall the dogs i worked were sport dogs. I owned a bitch that was straight lowenfels on top through her sire. She was one tough civil bitch.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Jhun Brioso said:


> Hi there... anyone here has an experience on these lineage? Hope to get some info on the characters, working ability, temperament on what dogs from these 2 bloodlines produces. thanks in advance.


 
Are you looking at a pup out of ramses and Ko?


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

We have a male and female out of aux acacias lineage. Both dogs w/ very good character. They've gotten better as they've matured. Good civil/defensive nature. Good drives, and I've not found anything they're afraid of yet. (All dogs have something, so I'm not saying they're fearless, I've just not found it for them). Nice, full grips, and great drive for the work. The female has a very civil side. Her brother is social, and stable w/ good character. Excellent for FR work.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

I can also confirm that, that entire litter of males were all Ring III's (though I could be mistaken; will have to dbl check) and great working dogs (Judex x Miss). My understanding is that one must be fair, but with a strong hand and lay a good foundation in the training. Ramses and brothers are all wise, old men now if the above litter is the one you are considering.

I hear von Lowenfels breeds a good dog, but have not had the pleasure of working or seeing one work. Good luck.


----------



## Jhun Brioso (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks Zakia, Eric & James for the responses. I appreciate it. 

Hey James, No i'm not looking for a pup out of the dogs you've mentioned. Honestly i do have a 2.5 year old male which sire is out of a heavy lowenfels & his dam is a direct grand daughter of an aux acacias dog. The male that i have is stubborn, fast, small & has very good amount of prey needed for ringsport & has very good aggression. But having said that, he's the only mal who has a lowenfels and aux acacias that i know so i really dont know what these 2 lineage usually brings to the table. Thanks.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

I have some Lowenfels in the pedigree of my dogs further back and another friend of mine has a male which is a lot closer to Lowenfels. They all have big heads and crushing grips, both my dogs are pretty sporty with a lot of fight while engaged though. The same could be said for my friends dog even though he is a guardian first and a ring sport dog second. He will bite for real but that is what he was trained for, but I've seen a lot more civil dogs than him in character, the civilness in him is a trained thing. He is quite social and happy otherwise. When he is working sport he is just sporty, though sometimes slow to out.  Athletic too.


----------



## Jhun Brioso (Dec 28, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> I have some Lowenfels in the pedigree of my dogs further back and another friend of mine has a male which is a lot closer to Lowenfels. They all have big heads and crushing grips, both my dogs are pretty sporty with a lot of fight while engaged though. The same could be said for my friends dog even though he is a guardian first and a ring sport dog second. He will bite for real but that is what he was trained for, but I've seen a lot more civil dogs than him in character, the civilness in him is a trained thing. He is quite social and happy otherwise. When he is working sport he is just sporty, though sometimes slow to out.  Athletic too.


 Thanks Geoff! I appreciate your reply..


----------

